
MeWe – The Next-Gen Social Network No Ads. No Spyware. No BS - rapnie
https://mewe.com
======
blackflame7000
Not enough features to trigger the exodus you need to dethrone Facebook.
Facebook beat Myspace because

1) They allowed stalking

2) They allowed stalking on peoples relationship statuses for middle and high
schoolers at least in 2004/5.

3) They abstracted away having to hard code your myspace page.

4) The news feed felt like it cured FOMO to a degree (but probably worsed it
in actuality)

~~~
rapnie
Maybe that is true. But many people have become fed up with points 1 and 2 you
mention, and other socially deplorable behaviors that are prevalent in popular
social media networks.

Also since the FB/CA scandal and the continuous cycle of bad press about FB,
the awareness of privacy issues and data harvesting practices and consequences
has risen significantly among the wider public.

This has led to significant growth in their user base, just like it has with
Mastodon (which is more of a Twitter alternative).

According to BBC News today they have about 2 million active users, which is
not much compared to FB and the likes. But it may be close to a threshold
where the network effect kicks in.

And both their business model (paid services) and their use case is different.
It is for people that are interested mainly in social communications among a
circle of close friends / relatives.

It may be enough to guarantee slow, but steady growth with long-term viability
(but not in the big-shot kind of ways that we nowadays define as 'success')

